# Felt Z4 Disc as an allround bike



## philippevk (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi All,

I currenly ride a Giant Propel which I do like although I'm not the fastest rider (or ever will be).
When I look at my needs it would be hepfull if I would/could own an additional bike for more longer adventures (with the tiny bit of gravel riding included) in greater comfort. But at the same time I need a roadbike which is capable to do some races, grand fondos and to do the trainings on ( I don't need to win, just following and finishing is enough). Also I would like to hook up a trailer for my dogs or kid (the latter TBA  )
So my first idea was to buy a gravel racer en to keep my Propel. But knowing space is limited, a one bike solution would be helpfull (next to the mountainbike I own). That is where the Z4 enters, I just came across a good deal for a new 2015 Z4 disc (grey colour) for 1499 euro. 
Looking at the numbers, this could be the "one" bike. 
Because I'm not sure, I would like to have your opinion wheather or not the Z4 could fullfill my needs.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm not specifically familiar with the Z4, but looking at it, there is no reason it shouldn't make a great all around bike. Just make sure that it meets your needs. A few things to think about (I'm sure others will have suggestions too).

* Tire clearance. Will the tires you want to use for gravel grinding fit? 32mm? 40mm? Brake clearance wont be an issue, but fork and chainstay clearance might be. Take a close look at this (don't always trust the specs you read online - a different wheel or tire brand can change this spec significantly).

* Towing trailers with carbon bikes can be a bit sketchy. You'll need to consider how it attaches, and make sure the hardware won't damage the carbon frame/seatpost, etc...

* If you are intending to do any cross country or overnight touring, or commuting to work with a laptop, etc... you might want to find something that will accommodate racks and panniers. Otherwise a saddle bag and backpack will have to suffice.

Then there is the standard advice. Make sure it is the right size and you enjoy riding it. Nothing worse than paying a lot of money for a bike that sits in the garage because it's too big/small/long/short/stiff/floppy/ugly, etc...

Don't get too caught up in the bits and pieces. You can always change out drivetrain and cockpit components as needed to suit your needs.


----------



## InlawBiker (Nov 11, 2013)

I have a Z5 I use for centuries, weekend road rides and sunny commutes. I wouldn't want it as my only bike. The "Z" bikes are a skinny tire carbon road bike. There are no mount points for a rack.

You might be thinking of the "V" series which is the Felt gravel bike. I checked one out at the store and it looked pretty nice. You can fit fatter tires and fenders on it too. It's not terribly heavy either.


----------

